# Skype group for Anxiety group-therapy



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

-Anxiety support group on Skype
-Has about 45 members
-Open to people of all ages
-Most of us are between the ages of 14 and 24

To join, add brittanyj101


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

So....is it group skyping. I really prefer one on one stuffs.. ;P


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

same ^


----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

It's a group thing, but a lot of people end up getting really comfortable with like 1 or 2 others from the group then sorta branch off.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

Interesting, I hate skype but i'd be down with trying this.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I guess I'll join...


----------



## bahamian chrysalis (Jul 22, 2014)

awesome! that's what I was hoping to find on SAS. If anyone's interested, I'd like to practice conversation skills face to face, share progress & critiques and compare what can be done to improve our SA. you guys can PM me.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I'd be down with checking this out.


----------



## Miss V (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like something I might try.


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

I'd love to but I am too anxious too speak on skype :no


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hmm, considering*

I'd join, however is this an organized group? No random people joining the calls? Is the group scheduled?


----------



## ButterOnToast (Feb 7, 2014)

I am interested in this 



SmartCar said:


> I'd join, however is this an organized group? No random people joining the calls? Is the group scheduled?


Also wondering ^


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

That actually sounds really cool. I may consider that. Are there any prerequisites?


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

It's interesting how so many people on here mention that they wouldn't like to be in a Skype group but are ok with one-on-one. 
I am the complete opposite, I will talk one-on-one but I much prefer it in a group so the focus isn't solely on me. 
With individual interaction I always feel I run out of things to say after the usual niceities so the other person will get bored of me. I'm the same with PM's on here!! It takes me ages to reply because I worry that what I'm saying will be boring...

Anyway if I remember when I'm home later I will add you  I'm in a Skype group already with people from here and we do call sometimes but mostly just type talk without all the censoring and ban risks haha


----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

@SmartCar: Totally unscheduled, just come and go whenever you want. There are about 50 people in the group, some from a couple different countries. So there's pretty much gonna to be (at the very least) one other person on at all times.

@TheExodus: Nope. No prereqs. Come as you are and we'll accept ya.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

This sounds very interesting and something that I would think about joining! Might actually help my social anxiety and strengthening my social skills. Most of the questions I have, have been answered! Do people from the group also do one on one conversations, when group conversations aren't taking place? Also, what's the majority of the gender in the group?


----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah man, a lot of times someone will hit it off with one or two other people and they may PM on the side. That's been the case for me at least, on top of keeping up with the group chat.

And it's pretty even, probably somewhere close to 50/50 as far as gender representation.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Would it be okay to add you, and just look around and see if I can handle it, without talking with anyone? Just being there and watching, and eventually talk too?


----------



## Rayden (May 27, 2014)

sounds fun and a challenge for me. ill give it a shot.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds cool. Wonder if there are many gamers who have Steam on the PC and PS3?

Hmm.


----------

